# Hickory bacon wrapped, venison & cream cheese jalapeño poppers.



## 73saint (Oct 28, 2018)

Came home from deer camp just in time to prep a little meal and grill it before tonight’s game.  Took the fresh tenderloins from a deer I took this weekend, and marinated it for a while in Moore’s original marinade.







Then I took a slab of hickory smoked bacon and made 24 paper thin slices.  After that I cut some jalapeños in 3rds, length-wise, and de-seeded. 






I froze my cream cheese for about 45 minutes, so it would stay firm, then I wrapped a slice of cheese, tenderloin & jalapeño with one strip of bacon.  Only running one toothpick through each one, trying to pierce bacon, pepper and meat.   The trick is exposing as little toothpick as possible so that when cooking, you can rotate all the way around.  






 This is how they looked before grilling.   Sorry I didn’t get any pics on the grill but it was dark.  






I use this weber delicate foods surface when grilling things that are wrapped in bacon.  It really helps a lot.  






The tenderloin was so tender, the bacon was thin enough that it didn’t take too long to cook.  These were a hit, and gone before the second quarter!


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 28, 2018)

Nicely done.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 28, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 28, 2018)

Wow Saint!
I don't have any venison, but I'd sure like to try this!
Do you think I could sub in some pork loin? (Super lean)
I doubt they would make it past the first quarter at my house.
(But then, we are watching the World Series... sort of.)


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 29, 2018)

Looks really good saint.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2018)

Those things look awesome!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Oct 29, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> Nicely done.


Thanks Scott!


chilerelleno said:


> Looking good!


Thanks Chile!


SonnyE said:


> Wow Saint!
> I don't have any venison, but I'd sure like to try this!
> Do you think I could sub in some pork loin? (Super lean)
> I doubt they would make it past the first quarter at my house.
> (But then, we are watching the World Series... sort of.)


Thanks Sonny, yeah we were watching the World Series too, and I think pork would work just fine.  Or filet.  



gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good saint.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Thanks Chris!



SmokinAl said:


> Those things look awesome!
> Nice job!
> Al


Thank you Al!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 30, 2018)

73S, Nice twist on  an ABT! They look delicious!


----------

